
Driver's unfinished crash text released as warning - yesplorer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/22121248
======
incision
I'm routinely blown away by how prevalent the idiocy of texting while driving
has become.

I see it multiple times _every single day_. I've witnessed accidents and been
run off the road as a result of it.

Manual enforcement is always going to be tough, some areas still allow an easy
loophole by way of claiming use of voice/GPS functions and even in cases where
people are ticketed the fines are generally quite small.

This is a rare case where I'd be willing to consider manufacturer enforced
controls.

